# CC high water



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

If anyone gets out there in the next day or two hoping you might be kind enough to post and what ramp you used. I see it's at least 12ft over summer pool when I looked this morning. I saw a few posts regarding wellman's being under water in another thread and greatly appreciate those who shared for the heads up. Was hoping to get out Sunday for a bit but hesitant if no real usable ramps (don't mind using muck boots or waders if necessary though).


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

yea please someone snap a picture I'm trying to get out saturday, when its this high is it possible to get a boat under the bridge where the Creek dumps in on the north end?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The 380 bridge is quite a bit higher than 12' but you'll need to watch the current. There was construction up there last year and a lot of **** was left laying around. Be careful. 

If you put in at Wellmans alone it may be difficult. Having a partner would be easier (if the partner can park or off load the boat). 

Watch if floating mines...logs, trash, the occasional refrigerator.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Wellman had the gate locked a few days ago and the gate at furnace was closed but you could get around through the parking lot.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

That was on Monday


----------



## 97tr21 (Mar 2, 2018)

I am going to try to get out there saturday. We will see


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Why even try.Not worth a new prop at least or a life.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yesterday's water level report still shows it being 16' above winter pool. Hasn't been updated for today yet.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ant said:


> Why even try.Not worth a new prop at least or a life.


I fail to see a serious risk within reason. I wouldnt launch because of inconvenience if incredibly high but don't see any serious risk if water is up and can launch with hip boots for example. Water is cold every spring and if there is debris use common sense and don't run around full throttle. Cave run floods at times and guys fish the parking lots, there is debris and trees all the time in the Ohio River (sometime more then others) but obviously we still fish in it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

CC is up almost 18' as of this morning. Until the Ohio River gets down below flood stage I don't see them pulling any significant amounts of water out of any of these lakes. It's going to be a while for levels to get back to normal.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> I fail to see a serious risk within reason. I wouldnt launch because of inconvenience if incredibly high but don't see any serious risk if water is up and can launch with hip boots for example. Water is cold every spring and if there is debris use common sense and don't run around full throttle. Cave run floods at times and guys fish the parking lots, there is debris and trees all the time in the Ohio River (sometime more then others) but obviously we still fish in it.


I agree that the ramps should not be closed. More "nanny state" crap. Was planning on going out Sunday but if the gates are locked I guess I'll be doing yard work.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

It would be fine to leave the ramps open but there are too many people that will just do stupid stuff. If your not familiar with the ramp it is impossible to tell what you may be backing your trailer into or "on to". Some ramps have hand rails or center concrete walkways and other hazards.
I've duck hunted Paint and CC when they were flooded , a little extra caution goes along way.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, I guess you can always count on the "stupid gene" popping up when things are like this. Like slalom skiing through the trees. Maybe they should let them. Would thin the herd a bit.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have no problem with them closing unusable ramps and flooded parking lots. I'd imagine furnace being the longest and most steep would probably be the only bet if not closed as well. I will probably just wait until it comes down to a more manageable flooded condition to get out and fish haha.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> CC is up almost 18' as of this morning. Until the Ohio River gets down below flood stage I don't see them pulling any significant amounts of water out of any of these lakes. It's going to be a while for levels to get back to normal.


 Valves are open now. CC and East fork are pulling water. I checked the flow at Paint and it's over 7000 cfs, I didn't even know they could dump it that fast. I've seen in at 5200 - 5400 and it's quite a sight and a little scary, can't imagine what 7200 cfs looks and feels like.
Those spillways will all fish good in about a week.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

agree with crappiedude and garhtr... I don’t really foresee any imminent risk to loss of life on the lake ...Maybe some dents, dings and scratches to your boat or trashing your prop if you’re not careful... personally I don’t fish it when it’s this high because it’s just not very fun or relaxing ... and definitely not pretty scenery.. lol!
I’m sure there are fish to be caught in this Highwater… But I can wait a couple weeks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> Valves are open now. CC and East fork are pulling water


Stopped at EF today and saw they were starting the draw down. Last posting I saw was this morning @ 33' high so it's going to take a while to get back down. Here's a pic of the boat ramp/parking lot at the dam from this afternoon.








There only a little blacktop from the parking lot left dry on the left side of the screen and if you look hidden in the trees you can just see the roof of the restroom. The actual ramp is about where the point in the trees located.

Except for the reasons garhtr posted (post #12) I have no idea why anyone would be afraid to launch a boat because of high water in a lake, especially if you are familiar with the body of water. All these posts about floating refrigerators I find ridiculous, milk jugs (yes) water bottles (yes) some ones dock or even their firewood (yes, yes) and plenty of big wheels for everyone (yes & yes) but no kitchen appliances. I would think it would be more scary to run around a lake that was 15' low, than a lake that was 15' high.
Rivers are a different animal because of the current.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

c-dude.......the rainy season is just around the corner!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope my duck blind is okay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanders (Dec 13, 2014)

Campground ramp 3 March


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Damn!

Went down to Cave Run to Tony Grants Musky lodge for the Musky Road Rules seminar today. Cave is 20' above winter pool. Damn that is high. Drawing 4000+ cfs.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Furnace rd ramp, road to north pool, Wellman's.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon at Caesar creek1st wellmans ramp,2nd 3rd 4th Furness shore ramp,5th is beach,6th marina.kids 7th pond area.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Sure going down slow even at 2300 cfs. Only a foot overnight.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

So furnace is the ramp to use. My most productive springs have been during high water.

Pro tip: fish parking lots if you can....


----------

